# Love and Bows Shop on Etsy!



## starfck (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi guys ! I recently just started selling jewelry on etsy and i'd love it if you guys would check it out  http://etsy.com/shop/loveandbowsshop ; Here are some pictures of some of the things i've sold :


 




 



  	I have lots more  Hope you guys like it


----------

